# RODgeeks C270MLF Spinning Rod



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Well I just finished another build, this time utilizing the RODgeeks C270MLF blank in metallic black that I cut down to 6'7". A Matagi SK2 reel seat in metallic purple was installed along with the American Tackle Microwave Guide system. A closed diamond wrap in ProWrap purple 610, 613, 619, 625, and 631 along with FishHawk variegated purple (17V) was incorporated in the split. This rod will be a birthday present to a very special 11 year old in a couple of weeks. I hope that she enjoys!


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Top notch as always.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

You're a magician man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

QUOTE=JKD;15506202]Top notch as always.[/QUOTE]

Thanks! This was a fun one to build and my first spinning rod since last year. It was a nice change of pace not having to deal with micro guides for once.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

themadhunter said:


> You're a magician man


Now only if I could make my bank account magically bigger, lol! Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm gunna need 5 minutes after looking at that sexy rod. Good grief man!!!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautifully executed, great job!!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

JuiceGoose said:


> I'm gunna need 5 minutes after looking at that sexy rod. Good grief man!!!


Lol! Too funny. Thanks for the compliments! :rotfl:


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Wafflejaw said:


> Beautifully executed, great job!!


Thanks!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

That will put a Big Smile on a his face. WTG

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Sisco Kid said:


> That will put a Big Smile on a his face. WTG
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks! I hope that she likes it.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Perfect work and great pictures as always. Keep em coming, you inspire me.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Fishsurfer said:


> Perfect work and great pictures as always. Keep em coming, you inspire me.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Man, that's a sweet job! Nice fade crosswraps and finish!!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Goags said:


> Man, that's a sweet job! Nice fade crosswraps and finish!!


Thanks for the compliments Jerry! I need to figure out how the guys up the coast are using the Plano boxes to speed up wrap jobs. This one took a little time doing it one thread at a time. Maybe next time, lol!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

IMO, the one thread at a time looks ALOT better. I've done the 3-5 threads at a time and it's a different look, but IS faster. Heck, other builders are probably the only ones that notice.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

wheres Danbury at? i need lessons!!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

sergeant69 said:


> wheres Danbury at? i need lessons!!


Lol! Danbury is over here south of Houston about 35 miles. I'm not sure about lessons but you're more than welcome over anytime.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

bubbas kenner said:


> Awesome.


Thanks Bubbas!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Just beautiful! One day... (I wish!)


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

That's NICE.....Is it hard to find a color such as Black Bing Cherry?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

teamfirstcast said:


> Just beautiful! One day... (I wish!)


Many thanks!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

V-Bottom said:


> That's NICE.....Is it hard to find a color such as Black Bing Cherry?


Madeira polyneon no. 40 looks to be a perfect match that I have on hand. It has a little more purple to it than what the picture shows.


----------

